# Last few days



## myshkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Heres a few shots from this past week in Ecuador
All 7-9 1 stop exps, photomatix 4, LR3 

Chapel in Basilica, Quito






Basilica, Quito





Treehouse in the Sky, Banos





Falls outside Banos





Compania Church, Quito (all plated in real gold) only 5 exps did not allow photos inside


----------



## Bynx (Jan 11, 2011)

Pretty spectacular stuff Myshkin. Only problem I see is the window in last pic. Id replace it with one of the shots if it was me.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes it bugs me as well. That one was only 5 exps and I needed more for the window. I thought about cloning it


----------



## Bynx (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you have a nice shot of the window? Out of the shots used for the HDR take the best one and just drop it in.


----------



## KongKurs (Jan 11, 2011)

Stunning images!
I really enjoy the depth of the treehouse photo, but all is amazing!

Do you use tilt/shift lenses for the church and chapel photos?


----------



## myshkin (Jan 11, 2011)

KongKurs said:


> Do you use tilt/shift lenses for the church and chapel photos?



No I just use the sigma 10-20mm and tilt it upwards on the tripod to get the ceiling, it causes some distortion


----------



## KongKurs (Jan 11, 2011)

myshkin said:


> KongKurs said:
> 
> 
> > Do you use tilt/shift lenses for the church and chapel photos?
> ...


 
It doesn't show, is it straightened out in post?


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 11, 2011)

4th picture is absolutely spectacular!

I wish we had scenery like that here in NE, just corn and cows...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

I think of all the places I have been that this was not even a thought for me. I'd love to go back and take photos all over again in HDR. Thanks for sharing, the interior shots are beautfiul and my favorite of the set!


----------



## myshkin (Jan 11, 2011)

KongKurs said:


> myshkin said:
> 
> 
> > KongKurs said:
> ...




With a Wide angle the lines are straight but the walls slant. Its obvious in #1, but the other 2 interior shots I had the camera level which keeps things straight. 

Thanks lyonsroar and georgiegirl - you're the first people to not like the tree house best which I'm glad about


----------



## myshkin (Jan 11, 2011)

by the way I completely understand your desire to go back and do HDR. Last year I went to patagonia before I did HDR. So many lost shots


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Jan 11, 2011)

the treehouse one is best idea and composition in my opinion

i personally think it should be a litttttle brighter but it is just such a great concept it doesnt matter too much


----------



## myshkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Getting it brighter wasn't really possible. It is 9 exposures already. I was shooting right into the sun which I placed behind the tree trunk. Making it brighter just blew out the sky, and the sensor wasn't able to even pick up more detail on the shaded areas. It just looked washed out. I hit the limitation of the camera. 
I even shot 18 shots of this and it only looked a hair brighter but then the clouds had serious ghosting because they were moving quickly


----------



## Syco (Jan 12, 2011)

Fabulous series.  I particularly like the one of the Falls.  I think it's the best composition of the bunch.


----------



## PASM (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting pictures. All very nice!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 12, 2011)

number four is absolutely stunning!


----------



## lyonsroar (Jan 12, 2011)

myshkin said:


> by the way I completely understand your desire to go back and do HDR. Last year I went to patagonia before I did HDR. So many lost shots


 
Are you kidding me?!

When I was in HS still my grandma took my family, my cousin's family, and herself to the Carribbean for a week on a cruise...

THEN the next year she took all of us to Europe (Norway, Ireland, Scotland, Paris, Amsterdam, etc) at a cost of $9,000 to her!!!

 I had no knowlede of the finer aspects of photography for either of these trips so I have few, if any, technically good shots!

Talk about disappointment...I wish everyday I could go back...


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Jan 12, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Getting it brighter wasn't really possible. It is 9 exposures already. I was shooting right into the sun which I placed behind the tree trunk. Making it brighter just blew out the sky, and the sensor wasn't able to even pick up more detail on the shaded areas. It just looked washed out. I hit the limitation of the camera.
> I even shot 18 shots of this and it only looked a hair brighter but then the clouds had serious ghosting because they were moving quickly



little bit of levels in photoshop would do it 
but if youre happy with it, i can't complain


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 13, 2011)

Amazing, espessialy the tree house. It literally got shivers, and stopped my breathing, i guess your photographs are...killer. YEAAAAAAH!!!!! (CSI joke)


----------



## myshkin (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks all for the positive feedback


----------



## Lazyman3k (Jan 14, 2011)

Spectacular shots! Like them all!


----------

